# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle Released V3.39.00 - Discussion Here

## mohamed73

Added Xiaomi MIUI8.X Reset Account  Lock (Anti-Relock), network connection without re-lock problems, can  online upgrade and flash without re-lock problem!
Added VIVO (Qualcomm base) Reset Account Lock, Factory Reset, Read Userdata Partition, Erase IMEI etc via qualcomm EDL mode!
Added Xiaomi/OPPO/VIVO Read Partition table from device via qualcomm  firehose protocol, improve firehose operational accuracy for Reset  Account Lock, Factory Reset, Read Userdata Partition etc!  Added: [Xiaomi]
> Added MDE2 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added MDT2 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added MDG2 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2)}
> Added 2015811 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}
> Added 2015817 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}
> Added 2016030 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}
> Added 2016033 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}
> Added 2016036 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}
> Added 2016090 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}
> Added 2016111 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}
> Added 2016112 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}
> Added 2016116 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}
> Added 2016117 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}
> Added 2015112 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}
> Added 2015116 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}
> Added MAE136 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}
> Added MAT136 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}
> Added MAI132 {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI8.X}
> Added MAI132 {Repair Network}
> Added MCE16 {Repair Network}
> Added MDE2 {Repair Network}  [OPPO]
> Added A1603 {ScreenLock}
> Added A59t {ScreenLock}
> Added A59st {ScreenLock}
> Added CPH1605 {ScreenLock}
> Added CPH1609 {ScreenLock}  [VIVO] Added Reset Account Lock/Factory Reset/Read Userdata Partition(via EDL mode) for the follow (Qualcomm base) devices:
X510T, X510W, V1, V1Max, V3, V3A, V3L, V3Max, V3MaxA, V3MaxL, X3F, X3L,  X3V, X5F, X5M, X5ML, X5Max, X5MaxF, X5MaxL, X5MaxV, X5Pro, X5ProV, X5V,  X6A, X6PlusA, X6SA, X6SL, X6SPlusA, X6SPlusD, X6SPlusL, X7, X7L, X7Plus,  X7PlusL, X520A, X520F, X520L, X710F, X710L, Xplay5A, Xplay5S, Y13L,  Y613F, Y913, Y18L, Y21L, Y22L, Y23L, Y623, Y923, Y27, Y27(8G), Y627,  Y627(8G), Y927, Y927(8G), Y28L, Y628, Y928, Y29L, Y31A, Y31L, Y35A,  Y37A, Y37L, Y937, Y51, Y51A, Y51L, Y51E, Y51N, Y51tL 
> Added 1611 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X9 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read  Userdata Partition,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Read/Write  QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X9I {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read  Userdata Partition,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Read/Write  QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X9L {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read  Userdata Partition,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Read/Write  QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X9S {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read  Userdata Partition,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Read/Write  QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X9Plus {AccountLock,Factory  Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Read/Write  QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X9PlusL {AccountLock,Factory  Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Read/Write  QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X9sPlus {AccountLock,Factory  Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Read/Write  QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Xplay6 {AccountLock,Factory  Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Read/Write  QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y53 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read  Userdata Partition,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Read/Write  QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y53L {AccountLock,Factory  Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Read/Write  QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y55A {AccountLock,Factory  Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Read/Write  QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y55L {AccountLock,Factory  Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Read/Write  QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y55S {AccountLock,Factory  Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Read/Write  QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y66 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read  Userdata Partition,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Read/Write  QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}  Fixed:
> Added Xiaomi MIUI8.X Reset Account Lock (Anti-Relock), network  connection without re-lock problems, online upgrade and flash without  re-lock problem.
> Added VIVO (Qualcomm base) Reset Account Lock, Factory Reset, Read  Userdata Partition, Erase IMEI etc via qualcomm EDL mode.
> Added Xiaomi/OPPO/VIVO Read Partition table from device via  qualcomm firehose protocol, improve firehose operational accuracy for  Reset Account Lock, Factory Reset, Read Userdata Partition etc.
> Optimized Xiaomi/OPPO/VIVO Qualcomm Firehose protocol auto try to  reboot device while operation finished, no need exit EDL mode manually.
> Optimized Xiaomi/OPPO/VIVO Qualcomm Firehose protocol support multi  times conntion communication, reduce switch into EDL mode when firehose  protocol operation failed.  Information:
* About Xiaomi MI6/MI Max2/Redmi Note5A/MI MIX2/MI NOTE3 etc cannot  enable qualcomm diag port (Open Diag Failed), try unlock bootloader and  then press "Enable QC DIAG".
* About Read Partition table from device via qualcomm firehose protocol  function, we used local partition table file (rawprogram*.xml) before,  maybe local partition table and phone internal partition table different  case exist (such as: phone version/capacity is different etc),  Resulting in the operation of the address deviation and ultimately  affect the accuracy of the software. 
* About VIVO imei repair failure problem after software upgrade, these is a temporary solution:
1). Download AFTool and run "AFTool(Cracked).exe" as administrators (Support: VIVO_SW/!SUPPORTS/AFTool/AFTool_4.9.0.rar)
2). Dail (*#558#) select "Quality verificationtest", Enable "Debugging port"
3). Repair IMEI via AFTool   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *
Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *GsmBest Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## TIGER_GSM

BST Dongle Released V3.39.00 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

